# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Como subir KH???

## diana teixeira

Boa tarde.

Gostaria de saber como puderei subir o nivel do KH do meu aqua, sei que deve estar entre os 8 e os 12 dKH, mas o meu tem estado sempre 6.7dKH e nao tem passado daí, ja noto este valor a pelo menos quatro meses, parei com o hidróxido de cálcio visto o meu PH estar nos 8.0.

O que puderei fazer? Agradeço a ajuda.

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Se não tiveres muitos corais, as mudas de água frequentes com um sal que tenha um KH alto, por exemplo o da Red Sea Pro, pode ser o suficiente para manter o KH em níveis bons.

Se tiveres muitos corais, principalmente duros, tens de fazer adição de elementos (carbonatos, bicarbonatos, etc). Se o que procuras é algo simples de adicionar, recomendo por exemplo Reef BUILDER da Seachem.

----------


## diana teixeira

Ola Telmo.
Eu só uso o pack de 7 frascos da Sera marin, nunca adicionei mais nada.
Em relação à água, só uso água do mar, só que esta ultima que trouxe vem com um KH baixo, e eu tenho receio de adicionar algo que mexa com os outros parametros, ou que prejudique o aqua.
Tenho só corais moles. 

Obrigado!

----------


## Luis Santos

Boa Noite ,deverias de continuar com o Kalkwasser para manter o kh(mais ) alto .
Se não tens outro modo de adicionar calcio e carbonatos ,esta é a melhor maneira .
O ph não tem mal nenhum se estiver entre os 8 \8.5,portanto podes adicionar Kalk há vontade(de preferencia ligado a um osmoregulador).
Não conheço os produtos da   sera marin que referes ,mas se só tens corais moles e se usas agua do mar ,não precisas de adicionar mais nada a não ser o kalkwasser 
Às vezes quanto mais produtos se mete pior é. :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boa tarde.
> 
> Gostaria de saber como puderei subir o nivel do KH do meu aqua, sei que deve estar entre os 8 e os 12 dKH, mas o meu tem estado sempre 6.7dKH e nao tem passado daí, ja noto este valor a pelo menos quatro meses, parei com o hidróxido de cálcio visto o meu PH estar nos 8.0.
> 
> O que puderei fazer? Agradeço a ajuda.


 :Olá: lá Diana

Verifica os valores de Magnésio e Cálcio e em seguida usa este calculador que te dirá com boa precisão o que adicionar. Mas antes de o fazeres diz-nos que valores tens de Mg e Ca.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  sugiro que leias este artigo que te ajudará a compreender melhor.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## diana teixeira

Ok, vou então fazer esses testes e depois direi qualquer coisa.

Obrigada pela disponibilidade de todos!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Kalk sem duvida, em 3 dias passou o kh dos 6.4 para os 8.1. Está o reactor ligado à reposição.

----------


## António Vitor

Bicarbonato de sódio, se tiveres o cálcio alto...

vai te aumentar os iões de sódio...mas se tiveres o cálcio alto, não deves meter mais kalk (minha opinião)

Mas cuidado com o bicarbonato, primeiro vai-te baixar o pH, até que se complete algumas reacções quimicas, depois volta a subir o pH e a estabilizar.

nunca meter muito...e basta muito pouco para fazer efeito.

Kalk é preferivel, sempre, porque estás a introduzir dois iões que geralmente estão em falta, e não andas a mexer noutros iões, como o sódio.
Agora tudo depende...do valor do cálcio.

eu sempre usei bicarbonato quando existia desregulações...tipo cálcio muito alto, sem quaisquer problemas, mas sempre com pequenas doses...

----------


## CelsoBastos

Olá Diana.

2 colheres de sopa de bicarbonato de sódio diluidas em 2 litros de água e terás o KH a 8.

Boa sorte

----------


## diana teixeira

Tenho o Ca nos 440
Não tenho é o teste de Mg, tenho de comprar.

----------


## diana teixeira

Boa noite Celso!

Onde me aconselhas a arranjar isso?
Basta apenas isso?

Obrigado

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Gostaria de saber como puderei subir o nivel do KH do meu aqua, sei que deve estar entre os 8 e os 12 dKH, mas o meu tem estado sempre 6.7dKH e nao tem passado daí, ja noto este valor a pelo menos quatro meses, parei com o hidróxido de cálcio visto o meu PH estar nos 8.0.





> Eu só uso o pack de 7 frascos da Sera marin, nunca adicionei mais nada.
> Em relação à água, só uso água do mar, só que esta ultima que trouxe vem com um KH baixo, e eu tenho receio de adicionar algo que mexa com os outros parametros, ou que prejudique o aqua.
> Tenho só corais moles.


Olá Diana,

O Kh terá baixado com a paragem na adição de hidróxido de cálcio? Se assim for, podes retomar a adição de kalkwasser e um Kh ideal andará entre os 7 e 8ºd.

Uma forma prática e fácil de aumentar o Kh é com o Tropic Marin Tripple Buffer. Seguindo as indicações do produto proporcionalmente à litragem do aquário.

Curiosamente adiciono também esses produtos da Sera Marin 1-7 + o Coral Liquid (fitoplankton para os corais) e como tenho tido bons resultados nos corais estou satisfeito.

Adiciono em complemento o Tripple Buffer da Tropic Marin para estabilizar e manter o Kh, igualmente prático e fácil, com bons resultados.

Em relação ao gráfico do reefstats e valores dos parâmetros, no caso do aquário com corais, uma densidade mais adequada seria entre os 1023 e 1025

 :SbOk:

----------


## diana teixeira

Ola Artur.

Sim eu parei com a adição de hidróxido de cálcio, mas tambem não sei se estarei a pôr a dose certa. 

Já me tinham falado no bicarbonato de sódio, e aqui no topico voltaram a referir, mas nem sei o que fazer!

----------


## António Vitor

> Tenho o Ca nos 440
> Não tenho é o teste de Mg, tenho de comprar.


qualquer hipermercado que se preze tem disso.
basta muito pouco como o célso disse.
serve por exemplo como levedura quimica.
fazer crescer os bolos.

----------


## diana teixeira

Bem entao eu tenho aqui bicarbonato de sódio para cozinha! lol
Pode ser adicionado tudo de uma só vez na sump com tudo a funcionar normalmente?
Espero que corra bem!!


Obrigado pela ajuda  :SbSourire:

----------


## António Vitor

> Bem entao eu tenho aqui bicarbonato de sódio para cozinha! lol
> Espero que corra bem!!
> 
> Obrigado pela ajuda


É preciso que seja mesmo bicarbonato de sódio apenas...
 :Big Grin: 
como é para cozinha será puro...alimentação humana.

mete isso pouco e devagar, pode existir choques de pH...

----------


## diana teixeira

> É preciso que seja mesmo bicarbonato de sódio apenas...
> 
> como é para cozinha será puro...alimentação humana.
> 
> mete isso pouco e devagar, pode existir choques de pH...



Numa garrafa de litro e meio vou acrescentar apenas uma colher de sopa de bicarbonato de sódio para ver como ficam o KH e o PH.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Sim eu parei com a adição de hidróxido de cálcio, mas tambem não sei se estarei a pôr a dose certa. 
> 
> Já me tinham falado no bicarbonato de sódio, e aqui no topico voltaram a referir, mas nem sei o que fazer!


O problema do hidróxido de cálcio (e provavelmente também do bicarbonato de sódio) é que não há uma dose referência para facilitar a manutenção do Kh, então é necessário ir adicionando e através do tempo, efectuando testes, vamos tendo a dose de manutenção aproximada. Além dos potenciais riscos de efeitos secundários do kalkwasser. Por outro lado como vantagem tem o menor custo.

A vantagem do Tripple Buffer da Tropic Marin é que aquilo traz uma colher de medida. Cada colher daquelas por cada 75 litros de água do aquário sobe o Kh em 1ºd. É matemático. Não tem efeitos secundários, é deitar duma vez, apenas tendo cuidado que seja uma zona de fluxo de água para o pó se dissolver logo. O preço já não será tão bom quanto kalkwasser ou bicarbonato... de qualquer forma está dentro dos valores dos aditivos Sera Marin.  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> ... parei com o hidróxido de cálcio visto o meu PH estar nos 8.0.


Esqueci de referir... esse pH está perfeitamente válido... um pH entre 8.0 e 8.4 está dentro dos valores dos reefs, portanto poderás continuar com a adição do hidróxido de cálcio sem problema... só se o pH subir para valores acima de 8.4 é que já será preocupante  :SbOk:

----------


## diana teixeira

> Esqueci de referir... esse pH está perfeitamente válido... um pH entre 8.0 e 8.4 está dentro dos valores dos reefs, portanto poderás continuar com a adição do hidróxido de cálcio sem problema... só se o pH subir para valores acima de 8.4 é que já será preocupante


Mas o meu KH está baixo, é estranho porque está tudo dentro dos valores menos o KH!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Mas o meu KH está baixo, é estranho porque está tudo dentro dos valores menos o KH!


É normal pois haverá um maior consumo do Kh do que do Ca, no meu sistema acontece isso também, e então complemento com o Tripple Buffer.

Actualmente, para uns 300 litros teóricos, estou a adicionar semanalmente cerca de 40ml de Sera Marin 1 e 2, mais 4 colheres de Tripple Buffer para compensar os consumos de Ca e Kh.

----------


## diana teixeira

> É normal pois haverá um maior consumo do Kh do que do Ca, no meu sistema acontece isso também, e então complemento com o Tripple Buffer.
> 
> Actualmente, para uns 300 litros teóricos, estou a adicionar semanalmente cerca de 40ml de Sera Marin 1 e 2, mais 4 colheres de Tripple Buffer para compensar os consumos de Ca e Kh.


Eu acrescento semanalmente 2 tampas de Sera Marin 1 e 2, e adiciono hidroxido de calcio num bitão de 4L uma colher e meia de sopa.
Acho que a agua que tenho adicionado tem o Kh baixo. 
Terei então que adicionar o que me disse, as  4 colheres de Tripple Buffer 

 :SbOk2: 
Obrigado

----------


## Pedro___M

> É normal pois haverá um maior consumo do Kh do que do Ca, no meu sistema acontece isso também, e então complemento com o Tripple Buffer.
> 
> Actualmente, para uns 300 litros teóricos, estou a adicionar semanalmente cerca de 40ml de Sera Marin 1 e 2, mais 4 colheres de Tripple Buffer para compensar os consumos de Ca e Kh.


Artur, mas estes sera marin 1 e 2 não fazem também o papel do tripple buffer? Qual o papel exacto de cada um deles? Pelo que percebi olhando para o site da sera os dois usam-se obrigatoriamente em conjunto na mesma quantidade, estou correcto?

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

'Reef Chemistry Calculator FV'
dá para com rigor adicionar bicarbonato, se for pesado (boa balança)com rigor, podemos também com rigor esperar de uma forma um aumento esperado do KH.

O triple buffer presumo eu, terá bicarbonato de sódio, possivelmente ácido bórico e mais alguma coisa.

O ácido bórico não deve influenciar esse teste do KH, mas estabiliza o pH.
boa discussão aqui:
http://www.reefforum.net/f8/triple-buffer-11195/

Vou ser sincero, eu só meto o suficiente para subir 1 o KH de cada vez e em cada dia, o efeito secundário de descida de pH temporária, não se produz...
coloco mesmo o pó na sump...
 :Big Grin: 
não misturo com água nenhuma...
meto o pó na sump e deixo que aqulo se dissolva.
Mais uma vez quantidades só para subir 1 grau o valor do KH.

O ácido bórico eleva mais ainda o pH, também se compra nas farmácias, mas sinceramente não advogo o seu uso.
só se depois de testado a água tiver pouco boro, como já me aconteceu...
mas comparando o boro com os sulfatos ou o sódio, o ião boro está presente em tão infimas quantidades na água natural, que usar o ácido bórico para o tampão é artificial e errado...
é a minha opinião.

a maior tamponagem será os bicarbonatos/carbonatos na água natural, e devemos simular isso.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Olá Diana.

Podes comprar bicarbonato de sódio em qualquer farmacia, é muito barato.
Adiciona o bicarbonato e deixa passar um dia e depois medes o kh. Se tiveres testes da salifert melhor, sao muito fiaveis.

Alguma coisa avisa.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Tenho o Ca nos 440
> Não tenho é o teste de Mg, tenho de comprar.


 :Olá: k
*e antes de adicionares o que quer que seja*, é fundamental saber o valor do Mg. Só depois se deve decidir o que fazer e como fazer!

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> k
> *e antes de adicionares o que quer que seja*, é fundamental saber o valor do Mg. Só depois se deve decidir o que fazer e como fazer!
> 
> Pedro Nuno


correcto!

Se o magnésio estiver baixo, quer o KH quer o cálcio vai se precipitar mais facilmente...e será um despejar quimicos...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,Visto o aquario da Diana ser só de corais moles ,a meu ver não é necessario mais nada a não ser kalkwasser na reposição de agua ,ainda mais as tpa.s são com agua do mar .Pode demorar um pouco a establizar os valores mas aos poucos a coisa vai lá .Pelo que vi (li) a Diana não é muito experiente nestas andanças ,e estar a por quimicos para estabilizar valores pode fazer mais mal que bem  :SbOk2:

----------


## diana teixeira

> Olá Diana.
> 
> Podes comprar bicarbonato de sódio em qualquer farmacia, é muito barato.
> Adiciona o bicarbonato e deixa passar um dia e depois medes o kh. Se tiveres testes da salifert melhor, sao muito fiaveis.
> 
> Alguma coisa avisa.


Ontem adicionei uma colher de sopa de bicarbonato de sódio numa garrafa de litro e meio, com medo de adicionar as duas colheres e de estar a adicionar bicarbonato de sódio de cozinha.
Fiz novos testes hoje e o bicarbonato de sódio acho que resultou.
Tinha o KH a 6.7 e agora tenho a 7.6
Não aterou os outros parametros
 :SbSourire:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,




> Eu acrescento semanalmente 2 tampas de Sera Marin 1 e 2, e adiciono hidroxido de calcio num bitão de 4L uma colher e meia de sopa.
> Acho que a agua que tenho adicionado tem o Kh baixo. 
> Terei então que adicionar o que me disse, as  4 colheres de Tripple Buffer


O aquário terá talvez perto de 225 litros úteis? Neste caso 3 colheres de Triple Buffer serão adequadas. Com a adição complementar ao Sera Marin 1 e 2 possivelmente será necessário adicionar menos Triple Buffer, só testando durante a semana...





> Artur, mas estes sera marin 1 e 2 não fazem também o papel do triple buffer? Qual o papel exacto de cada um deles? Pelo que percebi olhando para o site da sera os dois usam-se obrigatoriamente em conjunto na mesma quantidade, estou correcto?


Sim, o Sera Marin 1 é o componente Ca e o Sera Marin 2 componente Kh que devem ser adicionados em paralelo em doses iguais. Para sistemas em que o consumo de Ca for igual ao consumo de Kh possivelmente bastará usar estes dois aditivos. Para sistemas em que os consumos de Ca e Kh são diferentes (maior parte dos casos) será necessário compensar um ou outro, neste caso com um produto diferente pois não será recomendado adicionar porções diferentes desses dois aditivos Sera. No meu sistema o aditivo da Sera é suficiente para compensar os consumos de Cálcio. Como o Consumo de Kh é maior, compenso também com o Triple Buffer em complemento.




> Ontem adicionei uma colher de sopa de bicarbonato de sódio numa garrafa de litro e meio, com medo de adicionar as duas colheres e de estar a adicionar bicarbonato de sódio de cozinha.
> Fiz novos testes hoje e o bicarbonato de sódio acho que resultou.
> Tinha o KH a 6.7 e agora tenho a 7.6
> Não aterou os outros parametros


Muito interessante, parece ter sido aumentado o Kh na dose certa (cerca de 1ºd).  :SbOk:  Qualquer dia hei-de experimentar bicarbonato de sódio, parece-me ser bem mais vantajoso em termos custo/resultado.

Apenas um pormenor, ontem no gráfico do reef stats pareceu-me ver o Cálcio nos 440ppm e hoje estará nos 400ppm... foi uma descida bastante acentuada... talvez alguma precipitação de cálcio aquando da adição do bicarbonato :SbQuestion2: 

Já agora, qual o teste de Kh usado? Costumo usar um da Tropic Marin mas tenho apenas precisão de 1ºd (ou intermédia, tipo 0.5ºd). Essa precisão parece-me mais interessante.

----------


## diana teixeira

> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> O aquário terá talvez perto de 225 litros úteis? Neste caso 3 colheres de Triple Buffer serão adequadas. Com a adição complementar ao Sera Marin 1 e 2 possivelmente será necessário adicionar menos Triple Buffer, só testando durante a semana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O teste que uso para fazer o Kh é da salifert

Sim ontem tinha o Ca a 440ppm mas com o teste da sera.
Hoje fiz com o da falifert que acho que é mais fiavel.
Ontem voltei a fazer hidroxido de calcio e é para continuar devido ao Mg estar muito elevado.

Adicionei apenas uma colher de sopa de bicarbonato de sódio diluida numa garafa de litro e meio.

----------

